
McDonald's Pulls Signature Crafted Burgers, Doubles Down on Quarter Pounder - petethomas
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-mcdonald-s-corp-strategy/mcdonalds-pulls-signature-crafted-burgers-doubles-down-on-quarter-pounders-idUSKCN1RU1RK
======
gremlinsinc
I wonder if this a step towards kitchen automation. The easier the menu, the
easier the robots will be needed for a fully automated store.

